# Horseshoe Rigs?



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

We stopped off at the Horseshoe Rigs one time back in the early 1990s while taking the boat to South Pass for a tournament. Man, was that place loaded with fish! Biggest amberjack I've ever seen and a 26 pound snapper to boot. Not another boat in sight (way fo far for most day trippers).

I've heard that at times a good many blackfins and hoos congregate there, along with few yellowfins, when the wind blows from the south for a few days.

I have not heard if they are still there, or if one of the her/him-acanes took them out. 

Anybody been there lately?


----------



## Tackle Rep (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes , its still there and does have nice AJs on it . Have caught some wahoo there in the late fall and spring, usually will hold lots of hardtails......


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Some of those rigs are gone. There are still a few but it is not enough to make a horseshoe shape anymore. I've caught some decent fish off them too but I haven't been in a couple of years either.


----------



## Tackle Rep (Oct 30, 2007)

Went there this last december yes some are missingbut I still refer to them as the horshoe rigs because I dont know there #rd names.....


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$ (Oct 8, 2007)

I think you refer to the group around MP306F 29 11.690, 88 33.317


----------



## patrickgold (Mar 5, 2008)

We catch lots of AJ's around them still.


----------

